# US Command and General Staff Officers Course Awards



## big bad john (13 Jul 2006)

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-1914517.php

Awards



CGSC graduates

Maj. Patrick V. Howell was named the top graduate of the most recent class of 799 officers to complete the Command and General Staff Officer Course.

Graduation ceremonies were June 16 at Fort Leavenworth, Kan.

Twelve others received special awards — including Lt. Col. Heico Hubner of Germany, who was named the distinguished international graduate — and 77 students earned the master of military arts and science degree, according to a press release.

The 10-month course is designed to develop war-fighting and leadership skills necessary for military officers to be proficient in full-spectrum operations, the release said.

Award recipients were:

  
•Howell, the Gen. George C. Marshall Award to the distinguished U.S. graduate.

•Hubner, the Gen. Dwight D. Eisenhower Award to the distinguished international officer graduate.

•Maj. James P. Work, the Gen. George S. Patton Jr. Award to the distinguished tactician.

•Maj. Martine S. Kidd, the Maj. Gen. James M. Wright Award to the distinguished logistician.

•Maj. Derek P. Jones, the Excellence in Joint Services Warfare Award.

•Navy Lt. Cmdr. Peter R. Fey, the Arter-Darby Military History Writing Award.

•Maj. Andrew W. Koloski, the Smythe Military History Award.

•Maj. Everett S.P. Spain, the Douglas MacArthur Military Leadership Writing Award.

•Air Force Maj. Raymond M. Powell, the Excellence in JC4I Writing Award.

•Maj. Walter E. Richter, the Benjamin H. Grierson Award for Excellence in Strategic Studies.

•Lt. Col. Jennie Carignan of Canada, the Maj. Gen. Hans Schlup Award for excellence in international relations.

•Lt. Col. Susan Arnold, Maj. Beth Hoffman and Maj. Jim Wilburn, the Iron Major Award for excellence in physical fitness.


----------

